# تعليم اللغه الانجليزية وقواعدها



## نوربهنسي (14 أبريل 2012)

تعليم اللغه الانجليزية وقواعدها

اولا اريدك ان تعرفة كيفية دراسة اى لغة اجنبية وماهى الخطوات الازمة لتسهيل الامر دون معانا 





الخطوة الاولى :-
استمع الى الحوارات الاخبارية مهما كانت او حوارات كروية او اسرية فى مسلسلات او الافلام او المحادثات الانجليزية التى بالموقوع

اريدك ان تستمع وتستمع وتسمع ولا يشترط ان تفهم ما يقال او الغرض منه ولاكننى اريدك ان تتعود على اللكنة والكلمات بنطقها السليم

الخطوة الثانية :-
من الاخطاء ترجمة اللغة الاجنبية بنظيرها العربية ولاكن لابد من حفظها جيدا كما هيه وترديدها فى حياتك اليوميه

الخطوة الثالثة :-
لاتستحي اذا اخطاءة وانتا تتكلم مع شخص بالانجليزية وكان كلامك خاطيء فالتعود سيولد النجاح والاسرار سوف يجعلك متحدث بامتياز

وكرر وكرر وكرر كثيرا العبارات واحفظها كما هيه دون العربية





الخطوة الرابعة :-
تيقن من اصوات و لفظ اللغه الانجليزية الصحيح من خلال المحادثات الموجوده فى الموقوع بالصوت 

سوف تستفيد منه وانتا تقرا فالحفظ لوحده لا يكفى

الخطوة الخامسة :-
تعلم قواعد اللغه وتعلم طريقة تركيب الجمل بشكل صحيح وايضا لاتنسا المبادىء الاساسية للغه فهذا هوة الفارق بين المتعلم وغيره

الخطوة السادسة :-
اريدك ان تجعل لنفسك يوميا بضع كلمات تحفظها لايقل عن خمس كلمات وتصنع جدول بذالك





والان تعلمنا كيف نتعلم اى لغة اجنبية مبدأيا يوجد 6 خطوات اخارة سوف احضرها لكم 

احضرت لكم ايضا موقع مثالى جدا للمبتدائين و المحترفين للغه انا استفادة منه كتيييير اتمنى انكم انتو كمان

تستفيدو منه وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

لاكن الموقع بيتطلب التسجيل والتفعيل وده ضرورى جدا للتاكد من انك داخل للستفادة واكمان بييعتلك كل جديد على اميل 

مرة اخرى ارجو اتسجيل للاهمية عشان تستمتع بمزايا الموقع الجميل ده 

للتسجيل اضغط هناااااااااااااااااا







تعليم اللغه الانجليزية وقواعدها Converstion Lessons​


----------

